# Vaginal cuff excision



## house (Oct 13, 2010)

I need a little advice on this one. Patient was taken to surgery and lap was done with removal of hemaclip in the cul-de-sac from previous surgery and lysis of adhesions. Attention was then redirected vaginally and doctor did not want to do a complete revision of vagina because of the amount of adhesions. A small corner wedge was taken out of the right side cuff and over sewed with a running interlocking suture of 0 vicryl. A large piece of interceed was placed over the vaginal cuff, bladder, and posterior cul-de-sac.

 I know 58660 and perhaps 57285. I have looked at the excision codes but need a 2nd opinion. thanks in advance


----------

